# CSN Bay Area/California



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

According to Bob Fitzgearld (Warriors PBP/ KNBR host) all programing from both Nor Cal CSN's will be in HD Full time in 2010. He said it includes Warriors, Kings, Sharks, A's, and Giants. Great news, now if D12 can bring us full time HD on both channels that'd be great. Hopefully this includes the various college (and HS FBall) games CSN produces locally as well!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Great news! I'd love to see my Giants in HD ALL season


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

chevyguy559 said:


> Great news! I'd love to see my Giants in HD ALL season


I would love to see my A's but since the change i can not!:nono2:


----------



## BK89 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm sure Comcast will find some way to screw this up.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

CSN is blowing smoke. If you goto their website they show games on Dish that are supposed to be in HD. What's going on with Comcast is criminal. I'm a bigtime Sharks fan and CSN has determined that the Sacramento Kings (a losing franchies) takes precedent over the Sharks(one of the biggest NHL franchise), even though I live closer to San Jose (San Francisco). They either join a Sharks game in progress or I have to search the ALT channels to find the telecast on Dish in a SD signal that looks washed out.

They also always tout their HD and I have never seen a game in HD on Dish (I hear its the same on DirectTV). They seem to be monopolizing the HD coverage to only Comcast customers. And you get no help calling either Dish or CSNCA because both parties pass the buck to the other. This should be antitrust suit. This company should not have sole control over a franchise broadcast only to provide HD to their own customers.

Many other fans like me are fuming and should bombard all parties (Comcast, Dish, and the Sharks) to stop this. I had better picture and coverage 10 years ago when they were OTA on Kicu.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

I blame our wonderful elected officials in Congress for all of this. Where is consumer protection on this kind of stuff when we need it?


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I haven't really had any issues with D* and the sharks the games are usually on 699-1 in HD. It's my understanding they switched the Sharks from BA to CA becuase the larger Sharks market was in the Bay Area, so for the vast majority of people actually see more games on the "main" channel rather than an extra channel. Remember the vast majority of the Bay Area is dominated by Comcast, so those people are seeing all their Sharks games on channel 721. The Kings are not brodcast in that market. The problem for D* and E* is they aren't set up the same way so they have to set an extra RSN channel for CA and BA. I have been able to see a fair amount of Warriors games in HD (including last nights Cletics and tonights Lakers). Now hopefully after the 1st of the year when they broadcast both channels full time in HD including games things will get better. But, both D* and E* have to enable the full time HD Channel that is already on Comcast in the Bay Area.


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

It seems to be getting better on DTV with the Sharks games but still a long way to go. I'm so sick of having to constantly search the guides to find which channel the HD feed will be on in the coming days since the guide is updated so late. I'll believe all games in HD in 2010 when I SEE IT.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

flogduh said:


> It seems to be getting better on DTV with the Sharks games but still a long way to go. I'm so sick of having to constantly search the guides to find which channel the HD feed will be on in the coming days since the guide is updated so late. I'll believe all games in HD in 2010 when I SEE IT.


It sounds like D*TV is ahead of the game. I wonder if any Dish customers have seen a Sharks game in HD. The SD feed really does look horrible for broadcast standards.

Joe Thornton NHL points leader
Patrick Marleau (soon to be) NHL goals leader #3


----------



## pgtogo84bsxy (Aug 30, 2006)

A few weeks ago, I also heard on Fitz and Brooks that Comcast Sportsnet Bay Area was going to start broadcasting Warriors (and the other local teams) road games in HD, which is great because sports in standard def on a HDTV is terrible. Terrible!

Anyways, there have been 3 Warrior road games (Portland, Denver, and Minnesota) already in 2010 and DirecTV didn't carry them in HD. Is this "all games in HD" announcement specific to just Comcast Cable customers? Is DirecTV not involved in this? Or did someone not tell them? Unless when 2010 was mentioned, the reference was for the Warriors 2010-2011 schedule (ie. next season).

Yes, the team sucks, but I would still like to watch the games in high def. Bay Area fans at least deserve that, right?


----------



## noble1557 (Sep 11, 2003)

Randy Hahn just said on the Sharks broadcast that all remaining Sharks game will be in HD! Hopefully it will be the same with the Warriors from here on out.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I think we're out of luck until the channel goes 24hr HD. The Stanford BBall game this wknd vs UCLA was in HD on FSNPT but not in HD on CSNBA. The 24hr version of CSN (BA/CA) is the fiber channel so until D* gets that worked out and turned on I don't think we'll see all the games in HD. I am guessing the timing of D12 will be about when the MLB season kicks off.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

CSNCA-HD and CSNBA-HD have been on my guide for a couple of weeks (well at least I recently found them) and haven't missed a Sharks game yet in full HD. This is what I've been hoping for years, I hope it lasts.

Patrick Marleau NHL GOALS LEADER


----------



## pgtogo84bsxy (Aug 30, 2006)

I sent an email to csn bay area's website asking about this and they said they do offer all their games in HD now, but not all providers do. They said to complain to provider (Directv) and ask for a 24 hour HD channel. Hopefully, by baseball season it will happen. I'm going to email directv about this. Calling them will just frustrate me because most CSRs will not have an understanding of what I'm asking. I bet Directv will charge more when this does happen because the email made it sound like all CSN affilliates are doing this now.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

It's my understanding everything is in HD currently, the issue being not all HD is sent via satellite, that's why some games show "CNSHD" but we are not getting them in HD. D* needs to tie into CSN's fiber line to get all the programs in HD or CSN will need to broadcast everything in HD via satellite. I don't have the answer to which will happen......


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Bob Fitzgearld (W's PbyP) was just answering a question regarding HD games that his partner asked (Rod Brooks). When will D* and all games in HD? Basically he said until the fiber issue is figured out we won't be seeing all games/shows in HD until that is taken care of. He didn't give a date but my guess is it's closer to the baseball season.


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm still pissed by how late the guide gets updated for the HD feed for Sharks games. I mean, just last night, I was looking ahead in the guide to find the upcomming road games for the Sharks. While the guide had all the upcomming games (within 14 days) in the guide for either channel 698 or 699, the HD version still wasn't there. Channels 698-1 or 699-1 both had "to be announced" during those same time slots. Yet when I checked the broadcast schedule with the Sharks it gives us all the appearance these games will be broadcast on DTV in HD.

You watch, the guide will change about 24 hrs befor ethe drop of the puck. My only saving grace is to set up timebound manual recordings on the HD channel in addition to the SD guide reflected broadcast at that same time.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Should I assume that the reason I see Chronicle Live previews/ads in HD but the actual broadcast in SD on DirectTV is because of this fiber cable issue?

Jack


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just checked out the SF Giants TV Schedule on CSN Bay Area's website and it lists ALL (136) the games televised as being in HD.....

Giant's CSN Bay Area TV Schedule

Last season they only had a handful and had the (*) next to some that said Fiber Only......so I don't know if that gives any hope


----------



## pgtogo84bsxy (Aug 30, 2006)

Not sure if the Giants away schedule in HD means anything to D* customers because with the exception of a couple games, all GSW games are showing in HD on their schedule and it's been like that since last month. Hopefully, this whole fiber feed issue is resolved before baseball season 'cause all games in HD would be sweet.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

chevyguy559 said:


> I just checked out the SF Giants TV Schedule on CSN Bay Area's website and it lists ALL (136) the games televised as being in HD.....
> 
> Giant's CSN Bay Area TV Schedule
> 
> Last season they only had a handful and had the (*) next to some that said Fiber Only......so I don't know if that gives any hope


Well since my A's went to CSN California and i am not allowed to watch there games anymore i guess I'll be a Giants fan. That being said i sure hope it's in HD for us!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

BlackHitachi said:


> Well since my A's went to CSN California and i am not allowed to watch there games anymore i guess I'll be a Giants fan.


Good choice!! :lol:


----------



## Bassball23bb (Jul 14, 2009)

This is absolute bulls**t!!!! Comcast gets us all hopped up thinking every Giants game is going to be on in HD when so far, only 1 out of the 4 games this season have been in HD.

If the home opener isn't in HD then what will be?

I'd complain to Directv but apparently that makes no difference!

The game is also going to shown on MLB Network in HD but i'm sure it will be blacked out!


----------



## mark h (Sep 17, 2006)

Bassball23bb said:


> This is absolute bulls**t!!!! Comcast gets us all hopped up thinking every Giants game is going to be on in HD when so far, only 1 out of the 4 games this season have been in HD.
> 
> If the home opener isn't in HD then what will be?
> 
> ...


Complain to D* its their fault.

mark


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

There is a good explanation of the fiber issue and D*/CSN on the AVS fourms scroll down to caliwxdude. As I have said before both D* and CSN seem to be saying things will happen "soon." What soon is we don't know but they are both giving the same response which leads me to think something is in the works they just don't have an exact date. Maybe it's involving D12 maybe it's not. Only those on the inside know all the specifics.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Big #'s growth for both the A's and Giants to open the season, the Giants were up 22% over last years opening day...while the A's were up 66% over last years opening day...a real shock considering it was against the NCAA final game. I think part of the issue last year for the A's was people didn't have a good idea of where CSN CA was, now they've been there for a year and it's easier to find.


----------



## Bassball23bb (Jul 14, 2009)

Somebody pinch me, I must be dreaming! I never thought I'd see the day, but it's true; CSN BA on 696-1 is gone and now 696 is full time HD!!!

:lol:


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Bassball23bb said:


> Somebody pinch me, I must be dreaming! I never thought I'd see the day, but it's true; CSN BA on 696-1 is gone and now 696 is full time HD!!!
> 
> :lol:


AND CSNCA!! Also i get to watch the Giants and MY A'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

We get to see everying in glorious HD, I watched Chronicle Live tonight and could see the new W's logo clearly! Quite a happy day in my family seeing our beloved local teams in HD all the time now.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

sum_random_dork said:


> We get to see everying in glorious HD, I watched Chronicle Live tonight and could see the new W's logo clearly! Quite a happy day in my family seeing our beloved local teams in HD all the time now.


Very nice LOGO!!


----------

